# body piercing and karate



## rachel (Oct 23, 2002)

As some of you know, I'll be starting kempo karate in a few weeks. My question is... My friend  will join with me if I get a belly ring with her. I wonder will the waistband of the gi rubbing and moving while I do my routines irritate my skin and cause an infection of will it not bother it. If it will I'll join karate without her and forget the belly ring.


----------



## Despairbear (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a vairity of peicrings (7) the only consern I would have is if you have and facial peircings, they can be torn out rather easy. If the the peircing is well healed there should be no problem you could probably also use some medical tape to cover the peircing if you felt it woudl be nessisary.


Despair Bear


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> 
> *As some of you know, I'll be starting kempo karate in a few weeks. My question is... My friend  will join with me if I get a belly ring with her. I wonder will the waistband of the gi rubbing and moving while I do my routines irritate my skin and cause an infection of will it not bother it. If it will I'll join karate without her and forget the belly ring. *



I guess you could wear a bandaid over it while you're workin' out,
but consider how long your friend will stay involved.  There's a
TON of people that drop out within a few short months, so you 
have to worry about yourself and your own goals in the matter
of your taking up an M.A.  I guess pretty much is the same for
the belly ring.  If you get one, it should be because YOU want one.
Even though they're sexy as hell


----------



## rachel (Oct 23, 2002)

They do look sexy. I've never gotten one before and I am leery of the needle but I think I'd rather do karate. Her heart really isn't in the Karate. I'm pretty much dragging her.We'll see.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand.  Is this a kid of yours or something?
Is this an argument of Karate vs. body piercing?  Um, okay, if you fight with body piercings in, or train with them in, there is the distinct possiblity that one of them will get ripped out.
And nobody gets anything out of the martial arts if they are forced to go.
:asian:


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, dur.  If you want a belly ring, go ahead and get one.  But not because your friend was too scared to get one by herself.
Just my opinion, but I don't think body piercings of any variety look sexy.  It's more like, "Look!  Somebody started a trend!  I'm a member of the herd too!"
Just my .02.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

I 've had mine for years 
I never have to take it out for a Fight.
><><><


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 23, 2002)

Tell her to beat it...and go train!

Skard1


----------



## rachel (Oct 23, 2002)

I just found out that the class I'll be in has a yellow belt, a blue belt and the rest are brown or black belts. Will be interesting


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> 
> *As some of you know, I'll be starting kempo karate in a few weeks. My question is... My friend  will join with me if I get a belly ring with her. I wonder will the waistband of the gi rubbing and moving while I do my routines irritate my skin and cause an infection of will it not bother it. If it will I'll join karate without her and forget the belly ring. *




I think we might have to actually see the belly ring before we make a judgement call...


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *I think we might have to actually see the belly ring before we make a judgement call...   *



I wholeheartedly support this call...!  

In my experience, women tend to wear nearly _everything_ lower than men, especially younger women...  And from the women I have had the wonderful opportunity of training with, their pants rode well below their navel.

I don't think it is the pants, but the jacket that might cause some irritation.

Also, bear in mind that, while not taught frequently enough, the belt is NOT to be tied up below your ribs!  I have seen too many mini-mall karate schools where nearly all the students (especially the females) had their belts tied almost directly under their ribs!

The purpose for the belt is to teach you proper breathing.  It should be tied, snugly, just a few inches below the navel.  If you are exhaling properly, the knot should bob with each exhalation.

Good luck.  Keep us posted on how your training goes.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> 
> *As some of you know, I'll be starting kempo karate in a few weeks. My question is... My friend  will join with me if I get a belly ring with her. I wonder will the waistband of the gi rubbing and moving while I do my routines irritate my skin and cause an infection of will it not bother it. If it will I'll join karate without her and forget the belly ring. *



I would say get some of those new bandaids that are like gel or whatever, they are square and will deffinatly cover the bellybutton and the pericing, if your worried about it, especially if its a new piercing. I like body piercings myself, I had to take mine out for the job I have now, but in my mind I still have them!! 

About everyone telling you to forget your friend and just go, I don't know if I'm going to agree with that. If she agrees to at least go check it out, what harm is there? Maybe she will enjoy it and it could be very important in her life later on, you never know.

Just my couple cents....

7sm
PS: small nose peircings are more sexy than bellybutton ones, just for the reccord!!


----------



## Bod (Oct 24, 2002)

drag your friend along anyway. There is a huge gulf betweenthe public's perception of MA and what actually goes on, so even though she isn't that keen now, if you drag her there she may love it.


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> 
> *As some of you know, I'll be starting kempo karate in a few weeks. My question is... My friend  will join with me if I get a belly ring with her. I wonder will the waistband of the gi rubbing and moving while I do my routines irritate my skin and cause an infection of will it not bother it. If it will I'll join karate without her and forget the belly ring. *



Do YOU want a belly ring?  Does SHE want to take karate?


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> 
> *I just found out that the class I'll be in has a yellow belt, a blue belt and the rest are brown or black belts. Will be interesting *



Also a Orange belt and Green


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2002)

Forget about the piercing & go into the studio and train. I'd rather hear of you learning how to protect yourself than worry about getting it ripped off by a front kick in the stomach. Of course if it were a kenpo school, (ah hem) don't forget about the ceremonial front kick after every promotion.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## rachel (Oct 24, 2002)

You all have me worried. I read alot of bad things about kempo on here. I was joining chinese kempo. Tell me what you know please. As far as the piercing goes, I really don't want it. I'd rather do karate.


----------



## rachel (Oct 24, 2002)

Also what is this ceremonial kick about?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2002)

It's only in participating american kenpo schools I believe. Anyway after the promotion you get "kicked" up to the next level. Some punch and some kick depends upon the instructor in that specific art
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 26, 2002)

i dont know much about chinese kempo, but it seems to me that you have your heart set on training.  if it were up to me i would weigh out the options.  if you want both then go for it.  you can always take out the belly ring.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 26, 2002)

Go Train ,learn and have fun.  If you really want the belly ring go for it , if your not sure about it COLOR=crimson]wait[/COLOR] on it.
Do not confuse the two issues.
We all would love to here how your training is going the other issue is personal and up to you if you inform us on the outcome.
Best wishes at your new school, I'm sure you will injoy it.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

can't you just take it out for class? if so, then i would say do it!!! prince alberts should be considered a no no though.


----------



## rachel (Oct 26, 2002)

I do have my heart set on karate. I don't have my heart into the belly ring. My friend is getting her belly ring without me and I will be joining karate alone. I think I'll be happier .


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

that a girl!!!  now go get em! 
best wishes on your journey.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2002)

I've got a navel ring.  I love it and haven't ever regretted it for a second. I've had it for over six years.  It has never once interfered with my training after it was done healing (about six weeks)   I've had, well, lets just say more than five body piercings. The navel ring is the only one I still have at the moment, but I'm considering getting another piercing. 

Before piercing:

Find a really good piercer (if you're anywhere near Los Angeles or Orange County, email me about this).  Talk to them. Explain what you want.  Choose your jewelry carefully and make sure you pick something you like, but listen to the piercer's recommendations.  Never, ever pierce with anything other than stainless steel or titanium. Anything else can really irritate skin and cause allergic reactions.  (the pierce with gold only thing is a myth. most gold is alloyed (mixed) with nickel, which will usually cause a new piercing to have an allergic reaction to the jewelry and start to reject).  Make sure the jewelry and the tools come out of a sealed autoclave bag, and the needle is new.  A good piercer will show you this without being asked. If they don't, get up and leave.  When the piercer tells you when to breathe, listen to them.  It hurts less.  And it will hurt, but its really quick. by the time you think "$@!#, that hurt!" its over and is just a little tender.  Bring some juice with you to drink after because you might get dizzy.  I've needed juice or something to eat or drink after all my piercings.  The adrenaline somehow makes your bloodsugar drop.  


While its healing:

Do everything your piercer tells you to do.  Clean it at least twice a day, and other than that, paws off.  don't touch it, pick at it or turn it.  when you turn it, you rip away at the healing.  Dial soap and salt soaks are a good thing!  Easiest way to salt soak is get a shot glass, fill it with about 1/2 an inch of salt (magnesium salt that you can get in the grocery store's pharmacy section, not table salt, and not perfumed bath salt either), and the rest of the way with warm water.  bend over, put the glass on the piercing, and stand up, holding the glass to your stomach.  Then sit down and watch TV for fifteen minutes or so. and rinse well.  Salt works wonders to prevent infection, and its a must do if you're working out and sweating.  

Wear a bandage over it in karate only.  the ring will want to lay to one side, so make sure you put it to opposite sides each day, so it will heal straight.  outside of karate, wear low rise jeans and short or loose tops until its healed.  you don't want to irritate it.

don't spar. and don't let anyone hit you in the stomach.  It probably won't damage the piercing, but it will hurt like heck.  wear a chest protector if you must have contact during this time.  After about two weeks, it won't really hurt anymore, though.

If you discover that your gi pants elastic bothers you, get a drawstring gi and tie it below the piercing.  This is the kind I wear, and its never been a problem.


After its done healing:

do everything the same way you normally would. I don't take any dprecautions, and have never needed to.  Just make sure that in the studio you're wearing a ring and not a barbell or bananabell (curved barbell).  Barbells catch on things.  Rings don't, unless something manages to get hooked inside, which, under your gi, is highly unlikely.


Best of luck! Email me and let me know how it goes!

-Nightingale

nightingale@nightingalesnest.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *In my experience, women tend to wear nearly everything lower than men, especially younger women...  And from the women I have had the wonderful opportunity of training with, their pants rode well below their navel.*



With the exception of some new jean styles many women will wear their pants with the beltline above the navel. While men tend to wear them down under the navel.

No word of a lie. I spent an entire day once watching people walk by me downtown with a clip board keeping track of who did what as they walked by.

I'm a loser...but I'm well informed.


----------



## meni (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *The purpose for the belt is to teach you proper breathing.  It should be tied, snugly, just a few inches below the navel.  If you are exhaling properly, the knot should bob with each exhalation.
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure about this as far as I know the reason for the belt and specifically in the old time was to hold your pants!


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *Are you sure about this as far as I know the reason for the belt and specifically in the old time was to hold your pants! *



I get a kick out of how quickly folks use cliches to respond to things...

When you put on a karate or judo uniform's pants, what do you use to secure the pants around your waist?  A drawstring, right?  So, do you think that is a modification of modern times, or perhaps something that has always been there...

The classical _obi_ worn with _kimono_ and other variations of the garment was worn to keep the pants/shirt/jacket secured.  There were several layers of drawstrings connecting various layers to themselves in addition to the _obi_.

The use of the belt for martial purposes is to train the breathing.  Period.


----------



## CraneWings (Jan 26, 2003)

I've had a Belly ring for 5 years and I've never had a problem.  Just wear your pants low and tuck your t-shirt into your pants and it'll feel fine.  But you shouldn't have to get a belly ring just so your friend will go.  She'll only go if she really wants to.


----------



## CraneWings (Jan 26, 2003)

You know, Kempo is really great and really fun.  I am sorry that you have heard bad things about it, but don't listen to those bad things.  There is a sort of war between Kenpo and Kempo people, so they bash eachother.  But Kempo really is great, so have fun with it.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

What about earrings, nipple piercings, and eyebrow piercings? I'm interested in finding out about these. I'd think maybe barbells in nips and the brow would keep them from tearing out? Earrings is tough, unless it's those regular studs that go in, or if they're stretched like mine, plugs inside them?


----------



## white belt (Jan 26, 2003)

Most times body piercing is just a cry for attention.  Tell your friend that your inner and outer beauty are enough.  Ever see one of those kids driving around in that little cheap car with all the expensive chrome accessories.  You know, the one that needs a muffler and can't outrun the soccer mom in her minivan?  Same thing with most piercings.  If you have a fine machine, that in itself will demand attention from those who can appreciate your will and are not shallow themselves.

I do not allow earrings while sparring in my school period.  Seen some pin punctures in behind the lobe area of the neck.  Potentially dangerous.  I have a student (teen male) who has a new piercing in his ear that must stay in for four weeks.  No sparring for four weeks for him.  He understands why.  Navel piercing, with all the torso shots, is not wise in a contact Martial Art.  Tears can happen.

Check with the Instructor of the school you will be attending.  That would be a good idea before making a commitment.

white belt


----------



## Katie Simmons (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraneWings _
> *I've had a Belly ring for 5 years and I've never had a problem.
> 
> 
> Really? I must be totally unlucky because I got my navel pierced about a year ago and promptly had it ripped out by a sparring partner (not intentionally; it was just a side kick that rode up). It was ugly. Lots of blood, eventually a scar. Now I err on the side of caution. I haven't gotten any piercings since and I make damn sure I take out all body jewelry prior to class. You know, just in case.*


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't have to worry about piercings before class...I get pierced during class 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2003)

Safety gears made for a reason...while not intended to protect certain pierced parts, I'm sure the use would also help protect such things.  Pre-class removal is also a wise choice.  

For those in the 'healing' stages, it might be wise to just not spar.  

Having had a couple of earings ripped outta my head I've tended to remove em before any physical activities.

And guys, if ya have a "prince albert" you should probably always wear that cup. :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## TKDman (Jan 27, 2003)

Save the drama if she does not want to do it in the first place why get a belly ring just so she will come?  When you get into the higher ranks your desire to progress must increase.  You have to really want to learn the art.  Nuff Sed.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL @ Kaith...

I take off all the jewelery, and haven't got a belly ring. My training partner has a tongue ring. Nobody else has body piercings in my dojo (other than ears). Although I wouldn't know if they have Prince Alberts- but cups are required  

However, I did have a tattoo on my lower back right at belt level and it sucked while it healed. Usually if someone gets a new tattoo we do the first0timers ritual of slapping it...:boing1:


----------

